# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Наука >  Японские ученые спроектировали плавающий город

## Irina

*ТОКИО, 8 мая. Специалисты из компании Shimizu совместно с исследователями из 14 японских университетов работают над проектом по созданию гигантского плавающего города-башни.
*
Как передает Zhelezyaka.com, предполагается, что высота сооружения составит 1 км, основание будет иметь диаметр 3 км. В городе будет предусмотрена вся необходимая для жизни инфраструктура. Предусмотрены жилые комплексы, системы по переработке отходов, агрофермы и так далее. Конструктивные элементы города будут, во многом, состоять из магниевого сплава, при чем магний планируется получать из морской воды. Вал высотой 20-30 м, сооруженный по периметру, будет защищать башни от волн.

Специалисты отмечают, что всего в городе смогут проживать более 40 тыс. человек. Башни можно будет объединять, создавая таким образом мегаполис.

Напомним, в апреле этого года сообщалось, что первый город будущего скоро появится в пустыне. Ничто на его территории не будет выбрасывать в атмосферу излишки углекислого газа, вся энергия будет поставляться из возобновляемых источников, здесь не будет автомобилей, небоскребов и мусорных свалок. Возведение города намерены закончить через 5-10 лет. Оно обойдется в сумму от $15 до $30 млрд.

Авторы проекта мечтают, что он превратится в «Силиконовую долину» альтернативной энергетики.

Город будет называться Масдар, а построить его намерены на окраинах Абу-Даби, столицы ОАЭ, неподалеку от международного аэропорта. Местность здесь (пока) для жизни непригодна совершенно, но архитекторы обещают, что вскоре на территории 6 кв. км здесь будет город-сад, в котором поселятся около 50 тыс. человек, университет и до 1 тыс. бизнес-предприятий. А убийственно палящее Солнце станет главным источником энергии. Солнечная электростанция Масдара уже построена, и она стала крупнейшей на Ближнем Востоке.

По границе города пройдут стены, которые защитят его от горячих ветров пустыни. Внутри не будет высотных зданий, а тем более – небоскребов. Узкие улочки с плотно расположенными домами создадут тень, на них будут размещены экраны (какие именно – авторы не уточняют), которые защитят от света, но будут пропускать прохладные ветерки. Наконец, весь город будет отдан пешеходам: автомобили в его границы не допускаются.

----------

